# Is it possible to make money from online lottery type sites?



## quicky008 (Oct 21, 2019)

I've been reading reports of people who have made lots of money while they were casually browsing through some sort of online gambling/lottery websites.Apparently through some glitch in the website's code,they received a substantial amount of money by simply signing up at these websites.

Are any of these reports actually true?Are there any legitimate websites that allow people to try their luck in lotteries and win considerable sums of money?

This post may look rather asinine-but if there is any degree of truth to these reports,then i would like to try my luck at such lotteries and see if i can win something-afterall,getting free money doesn't hurt,right?

Also can anyone suggest any reliable website where elderly or low-income individuals can make money by working from home?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> I've been reading reports of people who have made lots of money while they were casually browsing through some sort of online gambling/lottery websites.Apparently through some glitch in the website's code,they received a substantial amount of money by simply signing up at these websites.
> 
> Are any of these reports actually true?Are there any legitimate websites that allow people to try their luck in lotteries and win considerable sums of money?
> 
> ...


These are all scams. So many I know lost their monies on this.

Even online Rummy is also same kind.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 21, 2019)

i thought as much.

But can anybody recommend some websites that allow cash-strapped folks to make some money by working from their homes?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> i thought as much.
> 
> But can anybody recommend some websites that allow cash-strapped folks to make some money by working from their homes?


There are so many projects online like this:Jobs, Employment | Freelancer
And make sure your BB connection is secure.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, freelancer like platform like Upwork is best to get the "work from home" jobs of your liking.
Just don't fall in one of those scams!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> i thought as much.
> 
> But can anybody recommend some websites that allow cash-strapped folks to make some money by working from their homes?


I can tell you this,if you want some quick money without the effort(the kind which matters) then there is no "morally right way of making money online". Case in point,I remove almost 10-15 spam posts every day posted from Indian IPs advertising completely foreign product.Do you think these people do it for fun,nope,they do it for money.Just look into newspaper classifieds of any job promising money working online from home for housewives & grandpas & 90% of the time it is basically a hiring for spammer.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I can tell you this,if you want some quick money without the effort(the kind which matters) then there is no "morally right way of making money online". Case in point,I remove almost 10-15 spam posts every day posted from Indian IPs advertising completely foreign product.Do you think these people do it for fun,nope,they do it for money.Just look into newspaper classifieds of any job promising money working online from home for housewives & grandpas & 90% of the time it is basically a hiring for spammer.


Whitestar_999
The legal way of earning legitimately monies is what my ex-wife did or does leaving my baby kid  with me.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Whitestar_999
> The legal way of earning legitimately monies is what my ex-wife did or does leaving my baby kid  with me.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


I am not sure what you meant by above,of course there are legal ways of earning money online too.This thread is about "quick/shortcut" way of making money online.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone know how to get started with freelancer without skills?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone know how to get started with freelancer without skills?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that a bit oxymoronic? Why would anyone pay you money if you have no skills?(assuming jobs that need skills,click farmers/spammers though just need typing & persistence skills).


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Isn't that a bit oxymoronic? Why would anyone pay you money if you have no skills?(assuming jobs that need skills,click farmers/spammers though just need typing & persistence skills).



By no skills i mean less effort and easy little bit earning.Any such online jobs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> By no skills i mean less effort and easy little bit earning.Any such online jobs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy a car and put it for Uber or Ola.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> By no skills i mean less effort and easy little bit earning.Any such online jobs?


There are,provided you are morally flexible.See my 1st post in this thread.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy a car and put it for Uber or Ola.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Thats quite an investment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thats quite an investment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing comes for free and easily.
But everything goes very easily.
Go to Gambling house, you will loose everything.
I have seen my own relatives losing huge amounts.
Its like an addiction.

So Uber or Ola is the best way if you can raise a loan.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Nothing comes for free and easily.
> But everything goes very easily.
> Go to Gambling house, you will loose everything.
> I have seen my own relatives losing huge amounts.
> ...



Yeah but raising a loan as student is not easy.Hardly any bank would approve for loan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Yeah but raising a loan as student is not easy.Hardly any bank would approve for loan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They approve but the institute must be a tier-1 for them to seriously consider.The student loan defaults have been rising in the banks for some time now hence the cautious approach.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> I've been reading reports of people who have made lots of money while they were casually browsing through some sort of online gambling/lottery websites.Apparently through some glitch in the website's code,they received a substantial amount of money by simply signing up at these websites.
> 
> Are any of these reports actually true?Are there any legitimate websites that allow people to try their luck in lotteries and win considerable sums of money?
> 
> ...



Try this :
You are being redirected...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2019)

Just my two paise: Yes, you can win a huge amounts of money from lotteries but note that the odds are abysmally low to get a jackpot. So low that perhaps one in a million will get the jackpot. Also there are lots of proofs of people losing their savings pursuing lotteries. So, if you are okay with those odds, then go ahead and try your luck.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 12, 2019)

how about the stores/street sellers who deal in lottery tickets?Are these so-called lotteries even legit?Has anyone ever won anything by purchasing these tickets?

@topgear:i tried that registering myself at that site but they said i was not eligible to participate as i wasn't the sort of candidate they were looking for! Go figure!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2019)

check fiverr also..


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok how about investing small amount in share market for few months or a year to get guaranteed decent returns? Isn't this easy way?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ok how about investing small amount in share market for few months or a year to get guaranteed decent returns? Isn't this easy way?


The best is to buy AMD stock now.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> The best is to buy AMD stock now.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Do we have AMD on the Indian bourse ? If you are talking about Overseas investment well that's going to be costly.


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Ok how about investing small amount in share market for few months or a year to get guaranteed decent returns? Isn't this easy way?



There's no grantee of anything on the stock market - yes, there are bluechips which are relatively safer but then we have the kinds of Yesbank, PCjweller, Rcom, Idea just to name a few


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 16, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Apparently through some glitch in the website's code,they received a substantial amount of money by simply signing up at these websites.


This would be when a hacker detects and uses some flaw. Such flaw can affect many things, like when a hacker exploited ethereum and started generating thousands for himself. 
Ignore the lottery type websites. They are a win for the owner..
About making money with simple jobs online, some good jobs are out there. But since so many many people interested, competition is too high. Suggestions:

redditors for hire : This is a top community for serious work rates below 15$ / hour are not allowed. Sometimes there are simple jobs like virtual assistants, and even data entry, customer support. One way to stand out here, would be to make a very honest earnest video, talk in clear english. I don't know this would actually work, but the point is effort to be made in standing out


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> how about the stores/street sellers who deal in lottery tickets?Are these so-called lotteries even legit?Has anyone ever won anything by purchasing these tickets?
> 
> @topgear:i tried that registering myself at that site but they said i was not eligible to participate as i wasn't the sort of candidate they were looking for! Go figure!



It's a legitimate website but may be only for people from Chennai, Mumbai, Delhi and Bangalore ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2021)

cloeknox said:


> Yes, it's pretty realistic.


Get lost spammer.


----------

